# why do you work for free?



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

drywall tapers
im looking for all tapers.. why do you work for free? in 1978 i was making 25dolls per hr in calg. are we all just stuped?? 40+ thats what we are worth g mail me.. im bob huston.

this what i seen on kijiji this morning. And i agree.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

smokebuttjoint said:


> are we all just stuped??.


I'm hoping this question was rhetorical :whistling2:
Because I on the other can actually spell the word "Stupid" :lol:


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'm hoping this question was rhetorical :whistling2:
> Because I on the other can actually spell the word "Stupid" :lol:[/q
> 
> do you got a taping degree?
> ...


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

rhetorical. i think i used that word twice in life. 
i guess we are that stupid.

jest a guess.......


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

smokebuttjoint said:


> do you got a taping degree?
> 
> now thats rhetorical.



Don't make me dig up my taping degree :jester:
I know it's around here somewhere...


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

haha love it. but common sense dont work nowadays. try agan.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Don't make me dig up my taping degree :jester:
> I know it's around here somewhere...
> View attachment 5824


 lol!!!! your too much!!!:lol:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

smokebuttjoint said:


> haha love it. but common sense dont work nowadays. try agan.


One time, I said something that was correct on this site! :yes:
I was awarded this!
Hold on, I'll go take it down from my wall :jester:
Here it is.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I up dated your diploma for you:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I up dated your diploma for you:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::whistling2:


Damnit....why did I sign that...:jester:


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyways? ......
...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

smokebuttjoint said:


> Anyways? ......
> ...


What? Are we supposed to go back to the subject now? lol.
I don't work for free. So I don't know what to say.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

If someone did want to work for free... they would be busy as can be. Like they say... For FREE is hiring everywhere.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

WOW you mean all this and were supposed to get paid too?:whistling2:


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

You know when you don't get along with the boss. Or Thinking of getting 35. Then you get shot down to 20. Yeah I know. That's why I invented a contract for myself.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I have so much fun hanging dryboard that its hard to accept money at the end of the day.

But no if work is slow everywhere else like it is here people are just naming the price and you take it just to have some beer money.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

There's a lot of guys out there that will tell you there worth 40 an hour i gotta tell you there's very few guys worth that to me 320 a day you better have your owntools and transportation own insurance and you still have to make me 300 a day i don't know many guys that will cover that. We have to bid cheaper to get jobs but guys want the same rate. Sorry not gonna happen anymore


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

smokebuttjoint said:


> Anyways? ......
> ...


Maybe at 25.00/hour in Calgary in 1978, he was in a right place, doing a right thing, at a right time, and it's no longer that so much any more(?)


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

smokebuttjoint said:


> drywall tapers
> im looking for all tapers.. why do you work for free? in 1978 i was making 25dolls per hr in calg. are we all just stuped?? 40+ thats what we are worth g mail me.. im bob huston.
> 
> this what i seen on kijiji this morning. And i agree.


Simple reason mate... A $1000 Thousand is better than NO $1000


----------

